# Buck Naked Boers 2020 Kidding Season



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Well we are not having as many kidding's this year as many of you have had. But we are starting our kidding season this next week! Our first Doe due is due to kid anytime between June 12-20. This will be her first kidding. According to ultrasound she should be having triplets.
Introducing.....*"Rey of Hope". We call her Rey.







*My daughter took some pictures of her recently all prettied up for her birthing announcement photos. lol. Thought I would share these. I will continue to post new photos and update as she gets closer to having babies.


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Gorgeous!! How exciting!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Very nice doe! And really cool pictures! Which buck is she bred to? I like to see both parents , just to see who the kidds take after! Congrats. I hope the kidding goes well & easy for all of you!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you Countylineacres. 
Yes we can’t wait for babies! Hoping all goes well!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi Moers! Thank you! I will probably need to get permission to post a photo of him here since he isn’t my buck. Good idea tho to post his picture. 
He is one of kindlehope farms bucks tho. I will get permission from them to post first. 
Thank you I hope all goes well too!


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Hey everyone! Here is daddy. Wilton Boer Goat Ranch Epic's Fire.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Here's a front pic.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Ohhhh myyy goodnessmg:. HES A BIG BOY! 
Those are going to be some awesome kidds! :neat: cant wait to see them!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Ohhhh myyy goodnessmg:. HES A BIG BOY!
> Those are going to be some awesome kidds! :neat: cant wait to see them!


We can't wait either!! He has lots of black and dapples in his line so should be colorful babies. But that really doesn't matter to me I just want them and mom to be healthy! Mom is from Mr League (Camo), Ruby's Super Nova, and Cat In The Hat lines. These are gonna be some awesome kids I just know it!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you Moers. We are pretty excited to see her babies!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Me 2:up::nod:


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

She's looking really big today! Ligaments are pretty much gone but bag could be more full. Not time yet but that can change so quickly! Lol


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

She looks soooooo ready! (rofl) Bless her heart. I cant wait to see how many & what they look like. That Buck is huge, and she looks like a pretty big girl! What are you guessing they will look like? Solids, paints, dapples???.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Pretty doe.

She is carrying low.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Moers kiko boars said:


> She looks soooooo ready! (rofl) Bless her heart. I cant wait to see how many & what they look like. That Buck is huge, and she looks like a pretty big girl! What are you guessing they will look like? Solids, paints, dapples???.


Dad has lots of black in his line so hoping for black and dapples! She is very ready! Acting very uncomfortable tonight and udder is ready to explode. Lol


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

toth boer goats said:


> Pretty doe.
> 
> She is carrying low.


Yes she is! Her mom carries low too. It can be very deceiving when trying to guess how many are in there! Lol But ultrasound definitely saw 3.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Here is her udder today. Doubled in size in the last 24 hours and very tight. No goo yet. Very soft ligaments and uncomfortable tonight so we will see!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Well did you get kidds? Or a good nights sleep? How is she this morning? We are all in ANTICIPATION mode:waiting:


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Well did you get kidds? Or a good nights sleep? How is she this morning? We are all in ANTICIPATION mode:waiting:


Not a good nights sleep but no babies yet lol she had a very restless night. She's very talkative today and has been losing a small amount of goo. Seems to be having some contractions as well.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Good. Im so ready to see what she is hiding from us! She is so pretty. Praying for easy kidding/healthy kidds/ and just what you wanted. (pray)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

She has had two girls! One red and one spotted red. The red one came out breech! Spotted came out normal. Will post pics later. Mom hasn’t passed placenta yet.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)




----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cuties!


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Mom hasn’t laid down to rest yet but she is talking to the babies and feeding them. She is eating and drinking and chewing cud. She has passed her placenta. Should I be worried? She just looks so tired. I did give her a shot of B Complex and some NutriDrench after the birth.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awww they are beautiful! She is probably excited and taking to being a new Mom. Did the little ones eat? Did you iodine the umbilical cord & hooves? Thats an extra excuse to snuggle with the new little ones! Ohh so cute!


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Awww they are beautiful! She is probably excited and taking to being a new Mom. Did the little ones eat? Did you iodine the umbilical cord & hooves? Thats an extra excuse to snuggle with the new little ones! Ohh so cute!


She has laid down once. Just very attentive to them I think. She's grinding her teeth a bit. I had a doe die from a torn uterus a few years ago, granted that was a traumatic birth, but I still have PTSD from it. Little ones have eaten several times and iodine yes. Everything seems to be ok! They both weigh 10lbs.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Did you notice the red has a spot on her right hind leg and it looks like one on her chest?


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

mariella said:


> Did you notice the red has a spot on her right hind leg and it looks like one on her chest?


Yes! I'm just starting to notice she has little spots too!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Awwww! Jackpot! Twin does, gorgeous ones at that! Congratulations. 
Might be momma is just really sore, I give banamine to FF's after the placentas dropped just to help and use some preparation H on her lady bits. She's just pushed cantaloupes through a tennis ball sized hole and is tender and sore. She'll relax once the pain lessens.
Enjoy those sweet girls


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you everyone! Sorry I’ve been MIA. Lol. I couldn’t believe how big those girls were. We’ve had big babies on our farm but both of them were 10 lbs! They are so precious!! 

Ive been loosing quite a bit of sleep past few days. Lol. We have a barn cam and a couple nites ago I thought for sure she was going to have them! And then as my daughter said, loosing her doe a couple years ago caused us all to be holding our breath a bit yesterday. So thankful all are doing well!

Thank you to my daughter for keeping this thread updated! She did a great job updating you all!

Oh also we had ultrasounded the mom to confirm pregnancy and were sure we saw three sacks. Well yesterday when placenta was coming out there was a little fluid sac with something in it. So I’m thinking it was a baby that just didn’t fully develop. I’m very thankful for twins tho for this FF! She would not have known what to do with three! She’s been so anxious. We’ve wondered what we could give her maybe something natural to calm her a little? Or maybe with time her anxiousness will go away? Any of you have a ff doe like that ever?

All is well tho overall! So thankful!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

My anxious Ff. They just calmed down in a couple of days. I kept them in a seperate pen. They can show off the new girls. But NO ONE can get.close. lol lol. That seemed to help my girls. They are so confused/ and so in love. They.just become nuts with protection. So I would sit in the pen with them. And let mom cone to.me or little ones come. That seemed to help also. Its just a new world. Watch her temp if she is grinding her teeth. And usually worms hit hard since shes feeding twins. So you might want to do a fecal on her. I know you know all this/ i just tend to forget with all the excitement. I sometimes slip.mom a handful of her favorite grain. Just a little treat to see the babies one more time..lol


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Awww she had them!!! And two girls at that! Good girl  they are adorable!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Check her inner lower eyelid coloring.
Is she anemic, she may have a worm, cocci load or bleeding out.

If her color is good, she is most likely not bleeding out.

Mama may be concerned she will lay on her babies, so hesitant to lay down. She should eventually calm down and rest. 

If she is eating, drinking, caring for her kids and dropped her afterbirth, she sounds to be OK.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Thanks for all of your encouraging words everyone. With not kidding for a couple years because I was at college I feel like I'm totally new again. Lol Everyone is doing very well today. Mom is eating, drinking, chewing cud, laying down to rest, and seems much more relaxed. Babies are happy and healthy and eating well. I will check her eyelids and we will do a fecal maybe next week. Thanks again everyone!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi Moers. She is calming down. She got rest and that’s helped a lot. Gave her banamine too which helped a lot. 
We will do fecal. Thanks for the reminder. Yes a lot going on here with births. Lol. So thank you!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you Jessica! Yes so happy for two girls!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi Pam:
We have goats with eyelid coloring that isn’t perfectly pink and have always sorta been that way. Good feed, minerals, etc and healthy otherwise. So I don’t think eyelid is always a good indicator. Not sure about eyelid checking. It doesn’t always seem to be correct with my herd. 

Mom seems great. She’s doing well. We gave her some red cell and can keep giving that for a few days to boost her. But I think she’s fine. Seems happy. 

Our goats worm loads are normally very low here because of our set up with sand area separate from pasture. I’m thankful for that! But we will check her fecal next wk. 

Yes mama is laying down now and more calm. And I do think she is ok. All seems well. Thanks for posting!
We appreciate that!

Hope all is well with your farm!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

In the morning before they have been moving around it does seems lighter, try looking at the end of the day or when they have been moving around.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Did you put these 2 beauties on the 2020 Kidding Tally???? I didnt see them.just thought you might want to show them off a [email protected](dance)..I would!:inlove:


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

It doesn't seem to matter when we look though Pam. I appreciate your opinion. But that just doesn't seem to work for our herd. We have some with lighter lids and no matter what we do they don't seem to get bright pink. But they are healthy.....and our worm load is very very light. Haven't had to worm our herd much at all due to our outside set up around our barn with sand and no pasture access unless it is pretty dry. They don't mind the sand area at all though. when the sun is out the sand is nice and warm and they love laying outside on the warm sand.

Thank you though for your opinion. We appreciate your comments.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi Moers, no we haven't done that yet! We will need to do that. Thank you. They are so adorable. Just beautiful girls....so fun to watch them.

Can I ask you what you do for your cocci prevention regimine? Baycox isn't a option for us anymore because of the cost. It is crazy. And I actually would prefer to use something else. Not sure if Albon or Corid will be what we use this year. What do you use?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I use Corid.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

I use Corrid and Toths direction on amount. I treat for 5 wonderful days!.it works great!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(highfive):up:


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

I’m going to start a thread on that subject. If you both wouldn’t mind giving more details there about this I’d appreciate that. Thanks friends!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Sugar had two beautiful babies last thurs aug 20!
It was a not so great birth!

Buckling was 12 lbs! His sister was 9 lbs birthed breech. They both were trying to birth as same time. Vet assisted this birth! 

Photos to post soon.


----------



## Goataddict (Jun 8, 2020)

Congrats. I am glad everything turned out fine.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats, hope all is OK.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Congratulation


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Im sorry the vet had to help. But I am grayeful they were there. The weight of the twins sound fantastic. I hope the doe is alright. Please let us know. Im very concerned. Thankyou


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

I’m not sure why I’m not getting notifications about postings like this one. I don’t think I’m being notified on more than one thread.

I’m so sorry that I didn’t see your posts. 

I need to post photos. Sugar(mom) is doing well. Both babies are doing well too! I will try to post photos this week. They are the most jumpy happy babies I think we’ve ever had. It makes sense that both wanted to be born at the same time. Lol. They are so funny!!

Thank you all so much for your kind words!! And thank you for being concerned. They all are doing well. 

Moers: I’m so glad the vet was at the delivery too. I’m glad we called her and so glad she was able to help. Vets are so busy. But it all worked out. We are very happy and grateful. 

Photos soon. Hope you’ve all had a great week so far!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------

